# PEX fitting question



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

Got into a lil deabte with another contractor on the job site today.

HE was saying crimp rings are against code and only compression can be used.

IS there any easy way to resolve this?

We have a homeowner pulling his own plumbing permits to replace all cast iron interior plumbing with PEX.

He purchased all the materials and planned on using crimp rings for everything. I am trying to help the guy save money. 

Ever heard of crimps being against code?


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck replacing all that cast with pex.....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You didn't post an intro for one. You are not a plumber, this site is for those that are plumbers and those in close related fields. You don't qualify as either. Try your question at contractortalk.com.


----------



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

replacing cast iron? You consider that difficult? I didnt realize operating a reciprocating saw for a few hours is considered difficult. I forgot how complacent old timer trade guys get.

I miss the days when Americans actually took pride in doing some hard work without demonizing it. But removing some old cast iron isnt hard, so I dont even know how to respond to you. 

Good luck to you too?


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Dude I'm 32 that's not too old... There are better ways to deal with cast that a sawzall, but than again if you were in the trade you might know that


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

buffaloPlumber said:


> Dude I'm 32 that's not too old... There are better ways to deal with cast that a sawzall, but than again if you were in the trade you might know that


Hey Buffalo plumber, where ya find the time to come in here?? Thought u be digging out the snow or staying in til spring??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

borym60 said:


> replacing cast iron? You consider that difficult? I didnt realize operating a reciprocating saw for a few hours is considered difficult. I forgot how complacent old timer trade guys get.
> 
> I miss the days when Americans actually took pride in doing some hard work without demonizing it. But removing some old cast iron isnt hard, so I dont even know how to respond to you.
> 
> Good luck to you too?


What a azz... bye bye


----------



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

chonkie said:


> You didn't post an intro for one. You are not a plumber, this site is for those that are plumbers and those in close related fields. You don't qualify as either. Try your question at contractortalk.com.


 Site Membership

a) Membership is available to any person over the age of 13 who registers and accurately provides all the required information, provides a legitimate electronic mail address and obtains a unique Plumbing Zone member name and password. Membership is non-transferable. The use of web-based email accounts may be denied due to abuse.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

73" currently on my front lawn and more out back.


----------



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

buffaloPlumber said:


> Dude I'm 32 that's not too old... There are better ways to deal with cast that a sawzall, but than again if you were in the trade you might know that


Ya tell me a faster way that doesnt involve sucking time to line your pocket book?

Good luck with that.....Sawzall, correct blade, 3/4" cast = 25-35 seconds cut time.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

buffaloPlumber said:


> 73" currently on my front lawn and more out back.


Damn.. well at least those B box won't freeze... you still have power and enough gas for ur snowblower??


----------



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

Here is the bottom line. I am looking for information pertaining to crimp and compression fittings regarding code before I call the inspector tomorrow. How hard and involved trades plumbers believe their field of work to be is completely your opinion so please leave the pissing match at the door.

I work around plumbers all day at my job sites. They all have the same attitude. Reason I say that? I posted a simple question, and got ridiculous off subject responses. lol. I get it, plumbing is a seriously hard job. There is a reason forum rules say anyone over 13 can post......

The home owner asked the plumber, and the plumber responded with "are you a master plumber?" He didnt even know the dweller can pull his own permits. What can of crap is that? So snobby.

What good is sitting on knowledge? It is absolutely worthless if you do not want to share it


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you normally this rude when you ask for help?


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Buy a propress and run it all in L copper.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

borym60 said:


> Here is the bottom line. I am looking for information pertaining to crimp and compression fittings regarding code before I call the inspector tomorrow. How hard and involved trades plumbers believe their field of work to be is completely your opinion so please leave the pissing match at the door.
> 
> I work around plumbers all day at my job sites. They all have the same attitude. Reason I say that? I posted a simple question, and got ridiculous off subject responses. lol. I get it, plumbing is a seriously hard job. There is a reason forum rules say anyone over 13 can post......
> 
> ...


Dude, are you a LICENSED PLUMBER??? If not... don't let the door hits u..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

borym60 said:


> Here is the bottom line. I am looking for information pertaining to crimp and compression fittings regarding code before I call the inspector tomorrow. How hard and involved trades plumbers believe their field of work to be is completely your opinion so please leave the pissing match at the door.
> 
> I work around plumbers all day at my job sites. They all have the same attitude. Reason I say that? I posted a simple question, and got ridiculous off subject responses. lol. I get it, plumbing is a seriously hard job. There is a reason forum rules say anyone over 13 can post......
> 
> ...


if our job is so easy, why are you asking us for advice? i share my knowledge by charging to do my profession, which is plumbing. now leave us alone as we are all getting ready to piss on YOUR door. please post some pics of this easy crimping job.:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Knowledge is power. We'll sit on our power to give you the correct answer. You can get the answer by becoming an apprentice and then going through the years of work and studying to gain said knowledge. Or you can have fun googling it.


----------



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> if our job is so easy, why are you asking us for advice? i share my knowledge by charging to do my profession, which is plumbing. now leave us alone as we are all getting ready to piss on YOUR door. please post some pics of this easy crimping job.:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::blink::blink::blink:


Here is what I told the home owner today

"As a homeowner, you’ll run into the same situation. Plumbers routinely earn $100 to throw in a toilet, hundreds more to replace a sink or faucet, and thousands if you dare ask them to provide the plumbing for a new bathroom. I’m not knocking my fellow tradesmen, I think it is quite cool that they have somehow carved out a niche where they are able to charge over $80 per hour for manual labor. But if you’re going to own your own house, and want more power and less poverty, you should definitely learn to do your own plumbing, because it is easy and fun."

easy crimp job? Are you joking with me or being serious, I honestly cant tell? 

Im not asking for advice, I was asking a code question pertaining to crimp or compression fittings.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I double checked, Pex isn't even code in your municipality so its a moot point. Run it all in cpvc and sharkbites.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

If I may ask. What is it that you do? 

Sounds like a gc.


----------



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nathan901 said:


> If I may ask. What is it that you do?
> 
> Sounds like a gc.


yes I am a general contractor and a mechanical engineer. The only tradesmen I dont staff are full time plumbers for these very reason sadly. 

In Milwaukee Wisconsin, the home dweller can pull all their own plumbing permits, which I advice all occupants to do when considering replacing plumbing.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Not knocking your fellow tradesmen! Sure sounds like it. We aren't some dumb manual laborers throwing in toilets. We as plumbers are protectors of the environment and the public’s health, safety, welfare and property. Life would suck without plumbers. Life wouldnt suck without contractors.


----------



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

chonkie said:


> I double checked, Pex isn't even code in your municipality so its a moot point. Run it all in cpvc and sharkbites.


Why thank you kind sir. May I ask where you checked this?

PEX is listed as an acceptable material in all national model 
plumbing codes:
– International Plumbing Code published by ICC
– Uniform Plumbing Code published by IAPMO
– Standard Plumbing Code published by NAPHCC
• Accepted in every state.

No one connecting fitting is permitted or restricted. Just as I assumed.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

can i take the short drive (45minutes) to milwaukee to see this spectacular job when you are finished crimping or compressing it all together?:yes:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I didn't really check. I guess my sarcasm button is broken.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

borym60 said:


> yes I am a general contractor and a mechanical engineer. The only tradesmen I dont staff are full time plumbers for these very reason sadly. In Milwaukee Wisconsin, the home dweller can pull all their own plumbing permits, which I advice all occupants to do when considering replacing plumbing.



You mean the plumbers you work with didn't like being belittled and to have you insinuate anyone with a sawzall could do their job? I can't imagine why you couldn't maintain a full time plumber

Sure, a monkey can string pex through a house. 
Obviously you know not what you criticize if you can't appreciate a plumbing system installed by a professional.


----------



## borym60 (Nov 20, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> can i take the short drive (45minutes) to milwaukee to see this spectacular job when you are finished crimping or compressing it all together?:yes:


Im not doing the work. 

Honestly though guys, with all seriousness, are you joking with me about this crimp ring? Is it really regarded as being difficult?

Place the ring 1/4"-1/8" from the shoulder of the fitting, ensure positive contact with the barb, and crimp. Running bolt cutters require more effort......


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If a qualified plumber is doing the work, then quit worrying.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

borym60 said:


> Why thank you kind sir. May I ask where you checked this?
> 
> PEX is listed as an acceptable material in all national model
> plumbing codes:
> ...


in my wisconsin code book, it isnt written anywhere that it is allowed to replace cast iron with pex. you can do it with copper, galvanized, pvc, abs, brass, cast iron, concrete,vitrified clay, ductile iron, cpvc, pe, stainless steel, or synthetic rubber hose. it all depends on where the pipe is located. learn your code book. us dumb wisconsin plumbers know to look at 84.30 for the answers.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

borym60 said:


> Im not doing the work. Honestly though guys, with all seriousness, are you joking with me about this crimp ring? Is it really regarded as being difficult? Place the ring 1/4"-1/8" from the shoulder of the fitting, ensure positive contact with the barb, and crimp. Running bolt cutters require more effort......


Who said crimping pipe is difficult? 

I think the comment about homeowners doing their own plumbing, and how we charge 80 dollars an hour for manual labor is what offended. 

Hire a licensed plumber. He'll tell you if all the pex piping you bought at Home Depot is code complainant.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

What does it take to become a GC in Wisconsin? Probably pretty easy compared to being a licensed plumber. How much per hour do you make? What's your "knowledge" worth?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought general contractors paid other workers for their knowledge.


?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The Plumbing Zone is for plumbing professionals. Persons without the proper training and credentials have no business 2nd guessing those that do.

Feel free to visit our sister site to address your query>>> www.diychatroom.com

Thread closed.


----------

